# Lizzy Pictures! First Stack! almost 4 weeks!



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, here is Lizzy!

Hermosa's Pirates Life For Me

Here she is, stacked and pretty!



















She LOVED the flowers!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, she's a beauty! Good luck with her.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Natasha she is a doll, I cant wait to hold her in a few more weeks.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a lovely girl! Good luck!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

She's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

What a dollbaby!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, what a cutie pie!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ahhh very cute!
I hope her nose pigment continues to fill in before she hits the showring~:biggrin1: Do you know if her parents pigment was slow to come in?
She is very flashy!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Ahhh very cute!
> I hope her nose pigment continues to fill in before she hits the showring~:biggrin1: Do you know if her parents pigment was slow to come in?
> She is very flashy!!


Hailey's was a little slow, I have no idea about Buster....that has been worring me though....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

AgilityHav said:


> Hailey's was a little slow, I have no idea about Buster....that has been worring me though....


I wouldn't worry too much yet, my gosh she isn't even 4 weeks old right?!

She is beautiful and I know you are proud of her. Keep taking pics!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Natasha~ She's a doll!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, isn't little Lizzie just precious!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

AgilityHav said:


> Hailey's was a little slow, I have no idea about Buster....that has been worring me though....


Some lines are slow to color. She may be one of them. Good luck to you, she's a cutie!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is adorable and I think her little nose makes her so cute!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

She is gorgeous, Natasha! It looks like Hailey & Buster made a great puppy!! 

She reminds me a lot of her nephew Piaget in the markings, including the cheeks. (He's a Buster grandson & great-grandson.) However, even at this early age, I think she looks better than Piaget! Congratulations on your beautiful girl.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what can i say!!! IWAP! what a beauty.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> what can i say!!! IWAP! what a beauty.


Missy if you come to the National you can hold little Lizzy :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks like she's ready for the show ring!! She's adorable.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

She is adorable!! I love her sniffing the flowers.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a pretty little thing! She is ready to strut her stuff in the ring!:thumb:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I love how the tongue sticks out because they don't have teeth to hold it in!!! She is very nice. I think I even saw a topline already coming up. Congrats.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She is so cute!!! Nose pigment? I didn't know their noses could change in color. Scooter has a pink nose, it's one of the things that made me fall in love with the little guy. Could it change?


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

How old is he?

Most puppies are born with all pink noses, and they darken as they get older.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I hope Scooter's stays pink but DH and I looked at it this morning, after I mentioned this, and there is only a tiny little pink spot left. :suspicious: I do hope some of it stays!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Would love to see some updated pictures of a little girl I get to hold next week.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Pretty Pretty!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ann, isn't Scooter about 5 months old now? I've heard of nose pigment filling in within the first year, but it's rare - and slow. You posted a picture of him in this topic (http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4706). Has it filled in even more since that photo was taken?

Sorry to highjack your thread, Natasha. I'm looking forward to seeing you and Lizzie next week!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*What a little beauty!!!*

Stacked and pretty is absolutely right. Love her markings, too!

Pattie, RICO and ChaCha


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

She's a cutie...and she looks very sweet.


----------

